# Can anyone kindly help me??! 💐



## Lushx (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi.. Ive Only just joined.. 
For over a year I've been desperately searching for even a small sample of the bodyshop vanilla perfume oil.

It was my mums favourite..
Sadly she wanted it so much when she was ill and I couldn't find it.
I did end up buying a bottle but it was the wrong version   she used to wear it all the time. The scent reminds me of her..

I was wondering if anyone out there is kind enough to give me a small sample.? 
I'm located in the uk but I can pay postage and your efforts.

My email address is [email protected]

It really would mean so much.. There must be someone out there that has a bottle hidden out of sight..

Thank you so much for taking the time to read my post.. Many thanks Rachel  x


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm sorry I dont know of it but I wanted to just reply to you and say I'm sorry to hear about your mother.
I use to buy a perfume that got discontinued by the supplier that reminded me of my grandmother and our Christmas meals she use to wear it. 
I ended up needing to buy it online and get it shipped but it was a very huge comfort for me


----------



## Lushx (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you for your kind words.. But sadly this perfume oil had been discontinued 25 years ago  xx


----------



## Monsy (Oct 19, 2019)

have you tried on fragrantica?


----------

